# Thank you to Watson (hoglet)!



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

[attachment=0t3ywsxm]Watson's gift-2.JPG[/attachmentt3ywsxm][attachment=1t3ywsxm]Watson's gift.JPG[/attachmentt3ywsxm]My dearest friend Watson,

Thank you for sending me such an ornate Hedgehog. It's so exquisite, like looking in the mirror. I shall make her my wife!

Your BHF, (Best Huffer Friend)

(((HUGS)))
&
HUFFFFFFFFFF'S

Herisson


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

That is amazing and beautiful. You're very lucky to have such a friend.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That is awesome!  
I love it!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's amazing. what is it made out of. My first reaction was that it looks like candy and I want to eat it. lol


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

it looks to me like the friendship pins I use to make when I was little.
(saftypins with little beads on them)


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they are crystal beads. "hoglet" is thinking about making some other items as well. I'm not going to give away her secrets but I'm sure they will be nice.


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

This is just awesome.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

SO glad you and Herisson like it!

To everyone else, it is made from wire and beads. The locals here in South Africa along with Zimbabweans and citizens of the other African nations make these beautiful wire objects. You can get key chains, animals, salt & pepper holders - anything you can think of really. I have a guy up the road from me who is originally from Zimbabwe who came here to make a living and started with the beaded goods. His name is Christopher and we are wanting to start an Etsy shop in order to showcase his amazing goods. Do you think this will be viable?

You can get them in any colour pattern, solid colour and any object. Christopher had never seen or heard of a hedgehog before and I have him a funny little drawing and he came up with this - which I think is amazing, so amazing I even ordered one for myself!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

hoglet said:


> SO glad you and Herisson like it!


 The original post was from Herisson and not me of course.  
I'll try & get a picture of him with his "wife" later and post it. I think he is love with her!

Susan


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a grand piece! Such talent!!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson loves his bride!  :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:uo8jmp3t]Just married.JPG[/attachment:uo8jmp3t]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sweet love it :mrgreen: herisson finally has a lady friend


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww! they are both too cute! :mrgreen:


----------

